# BFP Second round of Clomid!



## DReyna

Very excited to finally post about this, as I never thought this day would not come or maybe that this was something I was never going to experience. After the first failed Clomid cycle 50mg day 5-9, I got really sad thinking maybe I would be that percentage that this did not work for. After one miscarriage and 2 years of trying with crazy menstrual and no menstrual at times. I finally got 2 very clear bfps on the day of my missed period CD32 with Clomid and using preeseed. I had all the great side effects of Clomid but all well worth it in the end, this pill is amazing! I am ecstatic to start this new chapter of my life with my best friend. If you have any questions about my journey through this and what I did as this came with much more than just taking the pill, please feel free to comment.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-10-16-07-05-50.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## wildworld

congrats! xx


----------



## DReyna

Thank you!


----------



## jbeard502

Congratulations on your BFP! I'm currently on my first around of Clomid 50mg and I'm on CD 17. Can I ask...what CD did you O on Clomid? I still haven't O'd yet as of CD 17.


----------



## Trina86

Congratulations!!! I am so happy for you.
I would also like to know when you ovulated on clomid, and also did you "feel" your ovaries working? I was on clomid 50 mg and didn't ovulate, and now on 100mg I'm on cd 13 and feel maybe a few ovary twinges but thats it, I'm so scared it won't work for me.


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## confuzion

congrats! have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats!


----------



## CharCharxxx

Big congratulations! X x


----------



## mhk425

Congrats!! :)


----------



## Coco Tutu

Congratulations! You must be soooo excited after all these efforts! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/Snapbucket/bnb/bfp_zps9feec02c.gif


----------

